# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Durres: Nene Tereza Fisnike e qytetit

## NoName

*Durrësi i dha Nënë Terezës titullin Fisnike të qytetit*



Me rastin e 96 vjetorit të lindjes së Gonxhe Bojaxhiut, shoqata Durrësi i dha Nënë Terezës titullin Fisnike e qytetit në praninë e motrës Gertruda, njëra prej eproreve të Misionareve të Dashurisë, ardhur për këtë rast dhe për hapjen e një qendre për fëmijë e të moshuarë të varfër e të braktisur në periferinë e Durrësit te Porto Romano. Motrat e Nënë Terezës, Misionaret e Dashurisë prej vitësh veprojnë me misionin e tyre bamirës në këtë qytet në ndihmë të të sëmurëve e të varfërve.

----------

